
What3words: The app that can save your life - personlurking
https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-49319760
======
ColinWright
As I said earlier[0]:

Extreme scepticism:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20704017](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20704017)

Personally, I think that W3W is a really, really bad system to solve a
probably real problem.

Other submissions of this puff piece:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20723965](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20723965)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20706030](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20706030)

\--------

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20725818](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20725818)

~~~
personlurking
My mistake. Hopefully my submission can be flagged for removal. I recall HN
recognizing dupes and using a new submission of an already posted URL
effectively as an upvote (rather than allow the dupe through). I guess they
don't do that any longer.

~~~
DoreenMichele
They do still do that, but I think it has a time limit of a few hours. Also,
I'm guessing the URL probably needs to be identical to trigger it.

